# Yellow Rilli



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey All,

Wanted to share a video I took of my Yellow Rilli. 






Enjoy...!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I don't think I've seen yellow rilli before, they look better than red or blue in my opinion. Hope they breed for you.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Igor had one like that before.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow! That's a good looking Yellow Rili.


----------

